# Pet Depot



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

Normally this would be a rave. They take care of most of their animals and sell good stuff. But the ones near me have been...eh.Admittedly, it was months ago. And I didn't say anything. But it's been on my mind ever since; shoulda said something.There's two around here. A small one with their mascot (a friendly parrot) running around freely and the other is new and is about the size of a small Wal-Mart. They're both near restaurants we go to sometimes; me n' my oldest sis always go in and look at the pets and stuff for our cats.Many months ago, I went into smaller one. Rabbits in front are happy watching the bird looking down at them; then I notice the nearby guinea pig cage is housing only one. Whatever, it's not their fault someone bought the rest and left one alone. I step closer and put my hand in to pet it when it freaks out, screams, and bolts around the cage at the site of my hand. It was so skittish and flinched at every noise. I ignored it and went to see the mice and rats. There was at least fifty mice in there, roughly a 10 - 20 gal tank. One was all scarred up and missing a chunk of ear, many were fighting, and there was a hut taking up 1/4 the cage with at least 20 crammed in. I didn't see any but two adult rats, though they had an unusual lot of pinkies and fuzzies (seperated from their mothers and labeled as cheap feeders like usual), way more than usual. I had to leave and just hurried out the door.Fast forward a few months. The newer Depot was only starting to get animal stock. They had cute new baby bunnies and ferrets and we were fawning over them when we noticed neither had any water, food, or clean bedding (the walls also were covered in urine); then an employee came over, scoops up a ferret, coos over how cute it is, but does nothing of the water and was too busy cuddling the ferret to pay attention to our concern. We go over and look around when I notice a still-pregnant mouse in a ten gal tank sitton on at least 13 babies with other mice still running around. Horrified, I went to the rat treats and left ASAP.I should have said something; it's my fault. Too late unless I go there recently and take evidence photos, doubt it changed and can't go there anytime soon again. I just wanted someone to tell, someone who expresses actual concern. I don't know if its illegal here or something but I don't like it...


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

That's horrible! Ive never seen anything like that in the UK


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

The pet depot here is absolutely awful. They sell no good cages, every single cage they sell is too small. All of their parrot's wings are clipped way too short. They sell a bunch of "designer" breeds for nearly a thousand dollars (sometimes more) and keep them 3 puppies to a cramped cage in the back. Then they take one cage worth of puppies and set them up front once in awhile.

I'll admit, I'm a little bitter concerning the fact that I have training with animals and when I went to apply they were having none of that. In fact, the manager left to answer her cell in the middle of my interview. They just wanted to know what hours I could've worked, nothing else. Nothing about my years of research, my shadowing of a vet... nothing.

I know someone who got a hamster from there. They don't even label their hamster species. They house guinea pigs and rabbits together in a cage that's not big enough at all. They keep about a dozen-20 parakeets in one bird cage.

I liked them when they first moved in because they were a new pet shop... but not anymore. Their animals hardly ever get bedding. Just a bit of carefresh or shredded paper sprinkled in. You can see the bottom of most of the cages in most places.

And what's even "better"? They're always asking for donations of shredded paper. DONATIONS.


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh god, that sounds much worse! Mine is okay as somewhat mentioned but I think it's going downhill. At least they don't sell puppies or kittens or house different species together.


----------

